# FR: J'étais réveillée - temps



## Evington

In class yesterday our teacher, who is French, was giving a lesson on the _plus-que-parfait_.

She gave this example:
*J'étais réveillée* quand j'ai entendu du bruit
and told us that *J'étais réveillée *was the _plus-que-parfait _tense.

I said I thought her sentence was in the _imparfait _tense, and_ réveillée _was an adjective in this context, and to be in the _plus-que-parfait_ it should have been
*Je m'étais réveillée* quand j'ai entendu du bruit.

But she insisted that *J'étais réveillée* was the _plus-que-parfait_, so now I'm confused.

Please could someone explain this to me?

Thank you.


----------



## Maître Capello

Hello Evington and welcome! 

As a matter of fact, you are perfectly right and your teacher was wrong. So _j'étais réveillée_ is definitely in the imparfait and _réveillée_ is an adjective as you suggested.

However, note that the pluperfect version of that phrase would be _J'avais été réveillée_. You should not confuse _être réveillé_ (= to be awake) with _se réveiller_ (= to wake up).


----------



## Evington

Thank you for your reply Maître Capello.

I would translate _J'avais été réveillée_ as I had been awake, and _Je m'étais réveillée_ as I had woken up ...  is that correct?


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, exactly. 

Note however that _J'avais été réveillée_ could be either "I had been awake" (_être_ + adjective _réveillé_) or "I had been woken up" (_réveiller_ in the passive voice).

Likewise, _J'étais réveillée_ can mean either "I was awake" (_être_ + adjective _réveillé_) or "I was woken up" (_réveiller_ in the passive voice).


----------



## Evington

Thank you again Maître Capello. You have been very helpful


----------



## dtlopez

Bonjour,

je me range du coté de la prof -  Pour obtenir le plus-que-parfait, il faut prendre l'auxiliaire être ou  avoir à l'imparfait avec le participe passé du verbe à conjuguer.

réveillée n'est pas un adjectif c'est le participe passé du verbe réveiller

a + alors


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Je suis d'accord avec Maître Capello. Selon moi, _réveillée _est un participe passé (c'est évident) *employé comme adjectif.* Dire que _J'étais réveillée_ est au Plus-Que-Parfait reviendrait à dire que _Je suis réveillée_ est au Passé Composé... Pourtant, c'est bien du Présent :

_Je suis réveillée il y a 2 mois_  (c'est impossible d'ajouter_ il y a 2 mois_ parce que le verbe est bien au Présent).
_Je suis partie il y a 2 mois _(c'est tout à fait possible d'ajouter _il y a 2 mois_ parce que le verbe _partir _est au Passé Composé, avec _être _comme auxiliaire)


----------



## CapnPrep

dtlopez said:


> Pour obtenir le plus-que-parfait, il faut prendre l'auxiliaire être ou  avoir à l'imparfait avec le participe passé du verbe à conjuguer.


C'est exact, mais:

On ne choisit pas _être_ ou _avoir_ au hasard, mais en fonction du verbe, et _réveiller_ se construit avec _avoir_. (Or, l'exemple initial d'Evington contient _être_.)
L'imparfait de _être _suivi d'un participe passé permet d'obtenir des formes verbales autres que le plus-que-parfait. (C'est donc le cas de l'exemple d'Evington.)


----------



## dtlopez

j'étais réveillé quand j'ai entendu du bruit est bien le plus que parfait de réveiller
avoir réveillé - c'est l'action de réveiller quelqu'un


----------



## CapnPrep

dtlopez said:


> j'étais réveillé quand j'ai entendu du bruit est bien le plus que parfait de réveiller


Comment expliquer alors le contenu de ce tableau de conjugaison : _réveiller_ ?


----------



## jann

dtlopez said:


> j'étais réveillé quand j'ai entendu du bruit est bien le plus que parfait de réveiller


Je suis désolée de vous contredire, mais je ne suis pas du tout d'accord. 

Le verbe _réveiller_ prend _avoir_ comme auxiliaire aux temps composés.
présent simple : Je *réveille* les enfants à 7h30. 
passé composé : J'*ai réveillé* les enfants à 7h30 et nous sommes partis à l'aéroport une petite heure plus tard.
plus-que-parfait : Je voulais sortir la poubelle mais j'*avais* déjà *réveillé* les enfants deux fois par accident en faisant du bruit dans la cuisine, alors je l'ai laissé ça pour le lendemain.​
Le verbe _se réveiller_ prend _être _comme auxiliaire aux temps composés.
présent simple : Je *me réveille* tôt.
passé composé :Je *me suis réveillé*(e) à 5h hier.
plus-que-parfait : Désorienté(e), j'ai regardé par la petite fenêtre barrée, mais la rue était desserte. Je ne comprenais rien. Je ne reconnaissais pas cette chambre vide où je *m'étais réveillé*(e).​
Il ne faut pas confondre les conjugaisons ci-dessus avec la voix passive, qui se construit par une conjugaison (au temps qui convient) du verbe _être_ plus le participe passé d'un verbe transitif... ni avec l'emploi du participe passé à valeur adjectivale.   Pour bien comprendre la différence grammaticale, il suffit de substituer un adjectif "normal" ou une expression adjectivale pour le participe passé.
présent simple, participe passé à valeur adjectivale : Je *suis* réveillé(e) = je suis alerte, en éveil, en état éveillé, je ne dors pas
futur simple, voix passive : Les enfants *seront* réveillés par leur mère. = La mère réveillera ses enfants.
imparfait, participe passé à valeur adjectivale : Quand le réveil à sonné à 6h, j'*étais* déjà réveillé(e) mais encore au lit. = j'étais déjà en éveil, je ne dormais plus, etc.
passé composé, voix passive : J'*ai été* réveillé(e) par un grand bruit dans la rue devant la maison. = Un grand bruit m'a réveillé(e).
plus-que-parfait, voix passive : Je suis arrivé(e) vers 7h.  Les enfants *avaient été* réveillés par leur mère une trentaine de minutes auparavant. = Leur mère les avaient réveillés 30 minutes plus tôt.​


----------



## dtlopez

DT confuse! merci pour votre temps à m'éclairer


----------



## Mauricet

L'explication de jann est si parfaite que j'hésite à la compléter, mais voici un exemple d'imparfait, voix passive : _à l'époque, j'*étais réveillé* chaque matin à six heures par la radio du voisin_.

D'autre part, en ce qui concerne l'*adjectif*, mes dictionnaires font une différence entre _éveillé_ qui est répertorié comme tel, et _réveillé_ qui ne l'est pas. C'est un participe passé employé comme adjectif en fonction d'*attribut* seulement, alors qu'on peut parler d'un _enfant très éveillé_.


----------



## dtlopez

peut etre que c'est incorrect d'utiliser réveiller comme tel mais que c'est en fait rentré dans l'usage - comme par exemple on utilise avoir été au lieu du correct être allé


----------



## Maître Capello

Pardon ? Qu'est-ce qui serait incorrect ? 

_J'étais réveillé_ est tout ce qu'il y a de plus correct.


----------

